# How many router bits do you have?



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Sadly, I have none, but how many do you have?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

At last count 120+

Ya, I know to many   but some times I still don't have the right one, and I do try and use all diff. parts of the bits but some times you just got to buy a new one. 
The new ones will be here Fri. a set of 3 Bird-Mouth bits, I love router bits  hahahaha.

Bj


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

I was fortunately given many projects to do especially when I was refurbishing Executive aircraft which required a great variety of cutters, so I would have over 150 cutters in my posession (must make a count some day) many are duplicated as I used to purchase two of the same type to ensure I had a sharp one available for the process I was required to do. I did not have time to wait until they were returned from the Saw Doctor. The smallest cutter I have is 1.6mm diameter, and the largest is a Rounding over with an eliptical cut 25mm 1/2 minor axis approx. Just fitted into my Makita router which has a base opening of 64mm.
I only ever purchased a cutter as I needed it and I always purchased the better quality as I knew they would last longer. Also they produced a better cut. there are many people who have purchased sets of cutters and have still to use some of them.
I have purchased a great number of Face/Edge cutters as opposed to the bearing type since I learned the advantages of the Template Guides
Tom


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I bought one of the 66 piece E-bay sets, and have used many of them.. I have also acquired several other bits that I purchased seperately.. A couple bits were given to me..


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Mark,

When are you going to get a Router and join the fun?!

I too went the normal route... eBay for sets of cheap goodies... just to find out that I wouldn't use most of them... *keyword: "most"* BUT it gave me an economical way to determine what I really wanted to use... I *could* use a variety to 'test' the waters, so to speak.

Thanks to learning from watching *The Router Workshop*, I am learning more of what to concentrate on and how to use them.

I am still using the cheapie stuff (but not as a heavy diet...) at a Hobby rate...

As I reach out with more projects where router work is desired, I am increasing my bit count with quality bits that will do a good job... longer and safer.

I recently ordered a small handful of bits and spent more on them than I had spent on all bits to date!! I will know that I have quality that will last and do a good job for me... rather than cheapies that will get dull fast, possibly break, and just end up as an unsafe tool... the cheapies have served their purpose.

When the dust settles, I think I will be able to say that I will have maybe around 15 quality bits. (I will just keep the cheapies to let them do what have done with newer bits that I haven't used yet) 

If I were to do it all over again, knowing what I knew when I started out, I would do the same thing... It has worked... so far...

OK Mark, when are you going to take the first step... with a router?
... a Hitachi, Triton, Bosch, or what?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I wouldn't say I have too many but not quite enough either.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I also started with a large set of e-bay bits. Worked out to under $1 per bit even with shipping. I do not regret the purchase as I believe its a great way to figure out which bits you use the most. As they burn up I replace them with good ones.

E-bay set had 50 and I now have about 15 from MLCS.

Rusty


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Well Joe, I would definatly like to join up and start to create some projects but sometimes I don't have the time. I mean, I have access to tons of routers and I have access to tons of routerbits. So, that isn't the problem.


----------



## Eyehawker (Sep 24, 2004)

I only have two


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

I thought I had too many until I saw BJ’s router bit racks. SO, Thanks to Bj, I can’t vote because there’s no option for not enough


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

You can't have to many router bits  
http://www.routerforums.com/router-bits-types-usage/3336-router-bit-storage.html
and I forgot 10 others that I had in box in the tool box.. 
You just can't have to many, and my boss said or Yes you can and the next time you leave one in my kitchen it's in the trash can BUD.  

Bj


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Your boss must know my boss, becuase I sware I have heard those same words before. ;-)


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

i have a set of 36 but i plan on getting a whole bunch more.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi NiceG316

Yep, I think it's item they come with, my come back to her is always , Well why do you have 60+ pairs of shoes and more bottles of stuff in the bathroom than I can count.
And her come back is most of the time ,just keep your junk out of my kitchen BUD, and my come back it ALWAYS, yes Dear, and what's for dinner ? 

Bj


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

My wife is getting more into this scrapbooking craze. She has this thing called a "Sizzix Dye Cutter" which you can purchase dyes for to cut out patterns in paper. I sware those things cost every bit as much as a good router bit! 

She gets on me about buying new tools and such, when her hobby is just as expensive, if not more, than mine!


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Maybe we should do a How many router jigs do you own?

Bj, you can let your wife know that if she thinks leaving a router bit in the kitchen is bad, then my wife has to put up with 3 routers in the bedroom on the night stands.
Last week when I was out of town I called her up and asked her to take few close-up pictures of my routers and email them to me, told her the one in my wallet was too small.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

"one in my wallet was too small" = LOL ,I love it hahahahahahahaha

I don't keep a picture in my wallet, but I do like them hahahahahahaha LOL
I think if I did that (called her up) she would send the guys with the white jackets and tell them he as lost it, just pick him up. 

Bj 

"How many router jigs do you own" = too many,lost track LOL ,jigs/templates, is the key to making more than one of any router job.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

> she would send the guys with the white jackets and tell them he as lost it, just pick him up.


Well Bj, She has given that some serious thought. At least once a day. What she’s worried about is, me asking the white jacket guys if they by any chance might have a slightly used Bosch 1619EVS they want to sell me and if they did she has to put up with one more router in the bedroom.


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

Hmmm. Looks like I'm not the only one.
I was wondering, how many routers does everyone have?

I've got 4, but one is a relic so it's not on active duty 

Michael


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Michael

http://www.routerforums.com/voting-booth/3422-how-many-routers.html

Bj


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I always think I have enough then realize the next step in my various projects would be much easier if had a bit that I don't have, so I would have to write in "not enough"


----------



## digger313 (Oct 30, 2006)

over 200


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

I only have around 18 but I've just added the two MLCS candlestick bits for the table legs I make. Thanks for the tip Bj. :sold:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Geordie

Merry Christmas to you Mate and yours. 

Bj


----------



## routerman1969 (Nov 14, 2004)

19 and waiting for my taxes!!!!


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

*Unfair Advantage - GLOAT*

I don't actually have them as my personal possession, but I have access to over 900 different bits.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Charles

I would think you have tons of them at home for your personal possessions like most who work for companys they get a real deal on items that the company makes and sales 

But then some companys do take a hard look at someone that as many as they do at home   ,may have a litttle thing on the side going ,,,,at one time I worked for a fastner supply company and I had tons of fastners at home and the boss said one day what are doing Bob saling bolts and nuts from home and I said no,,,he stopped by one night and I was working in the shop and he took a look around and said I guess you do use all you buy, we are going to give you a jobber disc.Bob and I said that's great, but I got most of my bolts and nuts off the floor, at the end of the day we all had to pick up a broom and clean the warehouse floor and I was the only one that put junk off the floor in a box and took it home, about 5 to 8lbs of bolts and nuts every day just off the floor, they said it would take some one more time to go back and find them in the warehouse and put them back in the right box,,,,, and I said OK that's great for me..

Just as a side note,,, after about a year or so they put a stop to it and put them on the front counter for sale,, dam warehouse mrg.always trying to get points with the boss  

By the way did you send your CW machine back yet ???, and can you post a snapshot of what you have made so far and maybe a shot of your 12 pack spacer .025" LOL LOL LOL 

One more Note**** I was also getting the same error about "check cutting motor" over and over, after the machine had only run for about 15mins. but I did fix that error message by taking the drive cable out and using some Moly lub and the Vac. sealer bag to make the lub go inside the cable and that took care of that error ,now it will run for hours with out the cable getting hot to the touch...  without any more errors called by the micro chip.
One more small note,,,,You need to check the cable at the router motor some of the lub will come out, so you need to wipe it off b/4 it drops on the wood below,,, 
The computer chip on the machine will see the cablle getting hot and will power down until it cools down. 

Have a good day Charles

Bj


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Bj,

I have enough bits at home to impress visitors but not nearly as many as you might think. Since I don't end up with a lot of time for personal woodworking I tend to just borrow what I need.

LOML is painting up a couple of carving projects now so I'll try to remember to snap some pics this weekend. Thanks for the tips on the flexshaft. I have not yet returned the machine so I'll look into that. Still having the Close Cover errors more often than anything.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Charles

You'er Welcome 

One more small note,, I got some more craving bits and the new ones are SHORT and that takes care of the other errors I would see from time to time, plus they cut just a bit better than the long ones, I order two more on Thur. ,I order two more because they work so well and they are always out of stock of that bit.

Bj


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

I know we're way off topic here (sorry OP) but where did you find the shorter bits? Freud has not yet developed one so I am forced to buy them like everyone else.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Charles

From http://www.carvewright.com/pricing.html they have stopped selling the long ones.
They come with holder but you must check the set screws when you get them. ,, they are no longer using LocTite on the set screws so you don't need to use the heat gun to put in a new one in the holder.

Bj


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Wow, is it just my addled brain or did they go up $10 on the carving bit? I was sure it used to be $30.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

You'er right it was, just like the Scanning Probe it's up by 100.oo bucks Sears said get your prices up , so they did 
Now Sears can sale them and make a buck or two I guess, Sears has the power, the one that has the money makes the rules, I'm not sure if Sears is the control of LHR but it sounds like it, the maker if the machine. 

OR it can be that CW is using PreciseBits and paying the higher price to fill all the back orders they had,could be they are having a hard time getting them form Japan..  or the boat sunk.  

Also check the prices on the other routers bits, the set is the same price as it was I'm sure it will go up too.
That should help your sales on the standard bits   .

Bj 




Charles M said:


> Wow, is it just my addled brain or did they go up $10 on the carving bit? I was sure it used to be $30.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Charles

Take a look at the bit on this URL, it's still only 30.oo bucks 
and looks the same as the new CW bit. 
http://www.precisebits.com/products...xtsearchParamVen=ALL&txtFromSearch=fromSearch
http://www.thinktink.com/

If you buy the precisebits carve bits they have a deeper flat spot on the bit and you will need to run a counter sink in one of the threaded holds for the Allen cap screw so they can lock down on to the shank, they are very small screws ( about 6-32 ) and you only need to go down in the hole about 1/16" with the counter sink if that but it must be done in order for the Allen to lock it down in place.
Don't just replace the screw with one that's longer, it needs to be the same one ,because it's the Allen heads that the drive chuck needs to use in order to turn the bit and it can't stick out more than the same one it came with.(it snaps-in-to-place, in the drive chuck) 

I see you may have read the one below, but if not you may want too.
http://www.carvewright.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3308

I know but just one more NOTE ***  
I got my machine from Sears I'm not sure if you did or not, but as you know the machine as a real bad Warranty time, 90 days or 200 hours of run time, that got to me , so I got the extended warranty for 5 years from Sears today 
It was not cheap at 130.oo bucks but it's good for 5 years on the total machine with server call free each year of the warranty , here in my shop or one of then many service centers. 
The extended warranty will come in the USA mail.
If you have a Sears machine and you call to do the same thing they will tell you they don't have a extended warranty for that machine BUT if you buy the 
bench top tool warranty it will cover the machine in total for 5 years. 
Use this part number 133.217540 at 1-800-827-6655


Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a Update

Well I broke my 1st bit today 

One of the new Precisebits ,that was a 30.oo bit down the tubes  I put one in the machine and didn't get in snapped in all the way and when the machine started to carve (pow-snap !!!) it was gone that quick...I was making a board with the FORD name on it, I removed the bit (part of it) from the board and got the job done with a new bit, now I'm going to hang the board right over the machine so it will remind me NOT to do that again, the hole from the bit is just to one side of the FORD name and I didn't fix it ...with the right filler (Walnut ) I just use some plane jane filler so it would show up real nice and I'm sure some one will ask me why I didn't fix that right or just flip the board over and use the other side, now I will have some stories to tell and I guess it will take my total count of router bits down by ONE 



Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Well.... I just went out and counted my bits and the number exceeded my age, so I had to vote "too many"


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Bj,

I had one come loose from not locking securely in the collet but luckily it caused no damage. I now check and recheck each one before hitting enter. Good thing you had an extra on hand.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Charles

I was almost sure I would break a bit or two but not in that way  
I now have 8 -1 carving bits and 6ea. 1/8" bits just in case they break .

Did you or have you tried one of the Precisebits bits out ?

Bj


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Bj,

That's impressive. I would have been even more impressed by a carved box for the accessories


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Charles

I should have but I make so many boxes for just about all my tools and router bits and it's getting a bit hard to store them in the shop, I almost need a index now to keep track of them and what's inside of them. 

I now find myself asking ok what box did you put that in   at last count I had over 200 boxes to keep track of in my head.

I also think the box for the carvewright tools and bits is just going to be just a starter box so to speak maybe in a year or so I will make a neat looking box for them, something like a small tool box with pull out drawers, (machinist type tool box) ..

By the way still waiting to see what you have done with your machine. 
You didn't say if you tried one of the new bits out or not.

Bj


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Bj,

I posted a pic of one of my plaques on the CW forum but now my machine is in the hospital so it will be another week or two until I can do any more. In the meantime I'm trying to get some new designs made and I'll try to get some other pics up.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Charles

Looks nice Charles and your boss did a nice job painting it 
I did pull it off the CW forum and put it on this one, hope that's OK 
I see a chip/rip out on the upper left hand side what did that ?, was the stock 1/2" MDF ?

Bj


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Charles
> 
> Looks nice Charles and your boss did a nice job painting it
> I did pull it off the CW forum and put it on this one, hope that's OK
> ...


Thanks Bj. The chip was already in the cheap old piece of 1X that I had laying around. I have since started using better quality wood - partly for the results but mostly because it tracks better in the machine.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

*What Have You Done To Me*

I was searching for a bit tonight and remembered my post on page 1 of this thread. It was less than a year ago and I had about 65. This pic shows 90 I was digging through this evening.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rusty

You'er my kind of guy,,, can't have to many router bits


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Rusty must have a Rockler near by  Nice stock of bits... can I borrow that door making set 

Corey


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

challagan said:


> Rusty must have a Rockler near by
> 
> Corey


I wish I did. I get pretty jealous when you guys mention "running to Rockler". Theres actually a Woodcraft store 100 miles to my south, but i hate going to big cities. So most all my bits are purchased on the internet.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Same here... I am in the same boat Rusty! Nothing but Borgs here to buy from so I buy most online as well. 

Corey


----------



## BigWorm2005GT (Jul 11, 2007)

19... An 18-piece Ryobi variety "starter" set and a slot cutter I bought recently.


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

i wish i had alot of bits, i only have 1 set by SKIL with 10 bits i believe.
but i wish i could have clicked the "Too Many" one but couldnt...
jeff


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

How many do you use on a regular basis Jeff?


----------



## Noddy (Aug 31, 2007)

Probably only 100ish, but I'm still the new guy, so give me some time to catch up to the 'pros'. 

The set I got from Rockler. 
A box-o-Bits from my buddy who was cleaning out their cnc bit inventory of stuff they don't use any more
The others you buy, just along the way, for no apparent reason.


----------



## stutsmd (Sep 3, 2007)

Answer truthfully now . . . can a wood worker EVER have too many tools?


----------



## Noddy (Aug 31, 2007)

Nope. 

I went to Lowe's today to get some lag screws and ended up buying a new drill. Go figure.


----------



## duckarrowtypes (Aug 28, 2007)

This most be turning into the Monday Morning Confessional.

Forgive me, father for I have bought tools this weekend.
Yay for I bought a Delta 6" 3/4HP jointer for $200 yay though it was used. And it is good.
Yay for I bought a Delta 12.5" planer for $220 yay though it is new and will be delivered on Wednesday. And it will be good.
Yay for I endeavored to install keyhole slot hardware though it required a 5/8" straight bit so I bought said bit from Lowes. And it is good.


----------



## Noddy (Aug 31, 2007)

You are forgiven.... now build something.


----------



## aurgathor (Dec 3, 2007)

I got a 24 piece set from Harbor Freight for around $50 or so, plus I separately bought 3 or 4 bits. Of the HF set, I used maybe 8 - 9, regularly use about 4 - 5.


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll answer both questions, I have four routers and around 150 bits. Still learning how to use them. As was said before, can't have too many, hehehehehe, maybe I have gone mad.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

stutsmd said:


> Answer truthfully now . . . can a wood worker EVER have too many tools?


No such thing.


----------



## PanamaJack (Feb 27, 2008)

*Latest Woodworking Show in Indianapolis.*

I got three of those sponge type holders for 1/4" & 1/2" shanked bits at the latest woodworking show in January in Indianapolis. They are totally filled and I am finding more every day. I am in hopes of getting totally organized in my shop this year...Is there such a thing ans totally organized?


----------



## PanamaJack (Feb 27, 2008)

78 bearing types


----------



## imafan (Oct 14, 2008)

0 so far. still window shopping


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

Mark said:


> Sadly, I have none, but how many do you have?


Both too many and not enough.

1. I think they breed when you leave them alone in a dark workshop.

2. You find new router uses. I started with speaker cut-outs with a simple spiral bit, realized trimming to size with a flush trim was easier than making exact cuts, then there were the lap joints and other joinery cuts...

3. Something of a different length, diameter, or sheer angle will always make your life better. For example I need a shallow ~3/4" wide rabbet. My rabbet set stops at 1/2", I get tiny ridges I'd want to scrape with a couple 1/2' passes, and my 3/4" bit is too long so I get a 1 1/4" mortising bit.

4. They're a good deal so you just have to buy them now. I have a project I'll do in the next decade where I want to use big round-overs and find a brand new 1 3/8" Freud bit for $37 tax and shipping included. That's not a tough call.

When I get around to finishing my current real project I need a better box which fits the long ones (2" flush trim) and has some place to stick bearings+shims+instructions (it's easier to look at the secret decoder ring for which shims to use than to measure)


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

*Too many router bits? There's a laugh*

I've got a bunch. Started with 1/4" shank, now I've got 1/2" too. Then I picked up some 3/8 shank and 8mm. Weird sizes. Picked up some at garage and yard sales. Some really nice and others just so so.

Then, there's Tom's method - do a job need a bit - get a bit. If a neighbour needs a quick job done, the price is the bit required to do the job. I've picked up a few really raunchy ones that way. I have a 1 1/2" _radius_ round over bit. I built a cage around that one before I started the router. I didn't think it would hold together. 

Then there's the plywood bits -- you know, the ones that are adjusted to the adjusted thicknesses of today's plywood -- 1/2" shank, 1/4", 1/2", 5/8" and 3/4".

Oh yes, the 3" door panel bit. There's another one that will remove vital organs given half the chance.

My favourite are the spiral bits though. You can never have too many of those, especially for through grooves like those used when making skis ;-)

Unlike Tom though, I keep my bearings intact. I do use guides as well but easing sharp edges just seems quicker when using a bearing. Besides, I'm trying to figure out new ways to use my little laminate trimmer since everyone here swears by their Colts.

Enough of my meanderings.


----------

